# bees became mean



## nhoyt (Aug 26, 2013)

Is there a skunk messing with them at night? Make sure it isnt windy, cloudy or in the morning. In the morning there r more at the hive so that is y i do a inspection during midday when most of the hive is going in and out on trips. When is it windy or cloudy they seem to be meaner. Out of three stings last yr 2 where when is was either windy or cloudy.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Everything in it's order. Like repairing a car there are procedures that one needs to follow in order to have a proper diagnosis. First let us look at what makes a normally placid hive act aggressively. Are the bees being harassed by raccoons or skunks. look for signs if skunk activity in the vicinity of the hives, IE: digng for grubs, scat with bees in it, ect. Raise the hives to a bottom board level above 14" place a board with small nails driven through it in front od the hive. 
Do you see signs of a queen, Eggs new larva, or the queen herself. Queenless hives sometimes become aggressive! Are they being robbed by other bees? this will make the bees spring into action as soon as the hive is opened. 
Is it their Nature? Packages sometimes act placid at the onset then when they settle in they reveal their true nature. 

Look the situation over and see what you see. start with the easiest to verify and move forward.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

They're likely being harassed. In addition to the critters already mentioned, check for ants. You could try moving the hive to another apiary to see if that makes a difference. -james wagner


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

What is your process for opening the hive? Are you lightly smoking the entrance, sliding bars back to enter from the empty end, keeping a little smoke in the air, using a little smoke to push them down if necessary and gently inserting bars to avoid crushing bees?


----------



## Knot Wiring (Jan 15, 2015)

ChuckReburn said:


> What is your process for opening the hive? Are you lightly smoking the entrance, sliding bars back to enter from the empty end, keeping a little smoke in the air, using a little smoke to push them down if necessary and gently inserting bars to avoid crushing bees?


Well I guess I was "spoiled" by their early calmness. I'm sure the weather wasn't the best, and there were alot more bees than I had been seeing. But yes I start at the empty end, (which really isn't that empty anymore). I added 4 new bars yesturday, maybe that will give them something to do. 

To be honest, I don't have a smoker, it is on order though. OK, ok I knew it would "bite" me sooner or later. I do try not to crush any, but I'm sure that I have. 

They have increased there numbers ALOT, I wonder if some local bees have moved In?

Thanks for the replies.
KW


----------



## cgybees (Apr 20, 2015)

A package with existing worker bees will have inherited temperament from the queen who laid the worker bees. It's not necessarily the same genetics as the queen the package came with. For a package installed March 23, April 15th is about the right time for the emergence of new brood and within the last week is about the right timeframe for those new brood (nurse / in-hive bees for the first 20 days) to start emerging as foragers. It's possible you're seeing a change in temperament from new genetics, if all other factors are the same and you don't believe there are scavengers / robbing / disturbances taking place.

From what I understand bees heavily brooding will also be more defensive of the brood.

(I am really new - so take my advice with a grain of salt)

However, this is a chart showing typical hive population based on days after install, assuming a 3# package.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would expect a normal strong hive that has been smoked to be pretty calm. I would expect a normal strong hive that has not been smoked to be somewhat defensive...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessmoke.htm


----------



## Crispin Jackson (May 11, 2015)

ive had extensive experience with top bar hives and defensive/aggresive strains of bees and there are normally a few things that are common to placid bees going defensive.

i think the key to your case is the fact that they now have something to defend. They have established in the hive, have brood thats hatched, more on the way, slight honey stored and thus are willing to defend that against you. Its what I would refer to as a healthy sign and suggest you get a smoker pretty quick


just a note on the bees that stung you a distance away from the hive. In Africa we normally refer to those as 'outfliers' and they are the guard bees that leave the hive to patroll amd simply look for attacking animals. Its nearly always quieter nearer a hive that it is 20-40 yards away where the propperly aggresive ladies are lurking.


----------



## Knot Wiring (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks again.
It all sounds right. The population curve posted, looks about right. The word that the queens young might be more agressive than the package workers makes sense. I do know that this is a strong hive,(no more than I know, its still obvious). Ive got ten plus full combs and 17 bars in there already.
I'll have a smoker this weekend.
One thig I did learn about was them not liking black. I wear a tyvec suit and veil. I tape the sleaves and cuffs with electrical tape. I bet i had 10 or more bees on each wrist. After I took it off I had at least 6-8 stingers in the sleaves, they were attacking that tape.

How long does the venom hang around on these clothes? I already threw the suit away. What about the veil, would it have "attack" smell on it? My gloves?

Thanks to those of you who take the time to explain this stuff to us new beeks and to those who provide this website.

KW


----------



## cgybees (Apr 20, 2015)

Knot Wiring said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> How long does the venom hang around on these clothes? I already threw the suit away. What about the veil, would it have "attack" smell on it? My gloves?
> 
> KW


It's the 'intruder' pheremones you're worried about. They can last for quite a while from what I understand. Some bee-keepers have reccommended using a light spray of peppermint essential oil in water to mask the pheremones - others have reported that overuse of peppermint can drive bees away. Smoke acts to mask the alarm pheremones also. They'd likely be present on whatever received stings, particularly stings in number. Most people I've read who commented said that washing the item helps. (others with more experience feel free to chime in)


----------



## Crispin Jackson (May 11, 2015)

Knot Wiring said:


> Thanks again.
> One thig I did learn about was them not liking black. I wear a tyvec suit and veil. I tape the sleaves and cuffs with electrical tape. I bet i had 10 or more bees on each wrist. After I took it off I had at least 6-8 stingers in the sleaves, they were attacking that tape.
> KW


i think you'll find its not so much black that they dont like but the contrast of light and dark colours. Ive always worn white from head to toe, but that was more due to my own comfort with white reflecting heat while i was working in very warm climates with very agressive strains of bees (A-M Littoria or A-m Scutellata).

are your gloves treated with anything and are they recognised bee gloves or perhaps from another kind of work. I know i tried welding gloves with thick rough leather once and that sent the bees bazerk.

washing bee veils is always a good idea, although personally ive never noticed a problem with residual pheremone on prtective equipment myself.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Let's see, 3 weeks is right about when..... the queens first round of brood would be emerging....


----------

